

Did You Know Why USB Drives Are Buried in Walls All Across New York? - daegloe
http://art-sheep.com/?p=10024

======
LoneWolf
"The idea is pretty unique and fun but your laptop may get scratches or a
broken USB port."

There are these things called usb extension cables.

------
smt88
This is a super interesting way to get a virus.

------
thrill
If only someone could invent some sort of invisible electromagnetic way of
sharing data.

